
Facebook and Twitter Say China Is Spreading Disinformation in Hong Kong - aerophilic
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/19/technology/hong-kong-protests-china-disinformation-facebook-twitter.html
======
sarcasmatwork
While Twitter takes money from those spreading the disinformation. How the f
is that not biased, or illegal?

